# Ka-BOOM... an explosion made of foam



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Hi all,

this weekend I finished something I like to share: An explosion made of foam that I made for a War of the Worlds diorama:

http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/5915/kaboomc33mk.jpg

http://img373.imageshack.us/img373/1867/kaboomcolor23hb.jpg 

Comments are appreciated!

Greetings from Germany
Marco


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Impressive.

How'd you manage to cook up that fireball?


----------



## REL (Sep 30, 2005)

wow that's incredible.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Captain April said:


> Impressive.
> 
> How'd you manage to cook up that fireball?


It is made out of expanding foam, painted in several drybrushed layers of yellows and oranges with a final layer of brown.

Greetings from Germany
Marco


----------



## Tyboy4umodels (Apr 26, 2005)

I want one!


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Man, Than looks great! Fantastic use of a tricky product,too.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Next time place some fiber optic cable in the mix, cut the ends flush then light for white hot speck of molten whatever flying out of the blast. Other than that it looks awsome, we want more....


----------



## ssorrell (Jan 12, 2006)

Reminds me of a giant Cheeto 

Seriously, very nice work on that!

Scott


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

ssorrell said:


> Reminds me of a giant Cheeto


Yeah, a Cheeto on _steroids and acid_!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I've got to do that, Marco! Great effect in foam! Good paint job as well--that makes all the difference.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Marco Scheloske said:


> It is made out of expanding foam, painted in several drybrushed layers of yellows and oranges with a final layer of brown.


 [Mr. Burns]*EXCELLENT!*[/Mr. Burns]

How did you get it to be so 3-D in the expansion? It doesn't appear like there were any flat areas or that all of the expansion arms went in the same direction.

José


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Did you spray the expanding foam into a bucket of water to create the effect?


----------



## YellowMP5 (Apr 29, 2006)

believe it or not, but looks like something i want to eat. it looks tasty. 
good job. I am a diecast collector now (i think i hear booing) but no time for modeling. Still have a few lying around and old mustang kit (i need someone to idetify this for me, what year it was from) and 1:32 scare Messerschmitt BF-110-G-4 from Revell (anybody wants it?).


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I have to have mine grilled, rather than deep fried.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

El Gato said:


> [Mr. Burns]*EXCELLENT!*[/Mr. Burns]
> 
> How did you get it to be so 3-D in the expansion? It doesn't appear like there were any flat areas or that all of the expansion arms went in the same direction.
> 
> José


It was more difficult to "sculpt" this than I thought at the beginning - my first tries looked good at their start, but fully cured they just looked like crazy balls, not like an expanding cloud. This one has a core from styrofoam with wooden sticks attached to it. I used less foam than on my first tries, and when an area becomes to smoth while curing I worked on it with a toothpick (this is the most important part: You must make sure that the surface will not become too smooth). The "arms" are toothpicks, too, covered with just a little bit of the foam. I did this after the main cloud was fully cured. 

Greetings from Germany
Marco


----------

